#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<keffie_jayx> hello everybody good SFD weekend :)
<paultag> keffie_jayx: it was a great SFD weekend :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-20
<gumara> Hello I'm gumara from Thaiteam
<gumara> I try to add some photo to team page.
<gumara> Like http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca
<gumara> How can I do that ?
<pleia2> gumara: the loco directory supports a few image services, ubuntu-ca put their flickr account details in
<pleia2> you can link flickr, picasa or Pix.ie to it
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> Good Morning all - If you haven't heard about it already - Please consider joining the Ubuntu Leadership team.  We've voting this week on meeting times etc- drop into #ubuntu-leadership  - more information can be found at - http://akgraner.com/?p=1028
 * AlanBell wonders if the loco-council know when CD ordering will happen
<czajkowski> nope
<czajkowski> we have nothing to do with it 
<czajkowski> will try and find out 
<mhall119> morning
<head_victim> Gday, just set up the local release part event :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: co insiding with a rugby game :p
<head_victim> Hah I thought that would all be over by then
<head_victim> Ah we'll be over by then
<head_victim> It's going to be 1900 local time, we're doing a 1400 - 1700.
<head_victim> We did a poll so I kinda have to stick with what the people want :)
<czajkowski> head_victim: aye 
<czajkowski> we just got for dinner and drinks
<paultag> AlanBell: humm?
<paultag> I have no idea AlanBell, but if you CC us, I'm sure we'd like to know (if you end up mailing canonical)
<head_victim> Yep, we're going to a pub in the afternoon, suits those with families better apparently.
<czajkowski> paultag: just sent a ping to find out 
<paultag> czajkowski: roger doger, thank you!
<czajkowski> not a bother my dear 
<czajkowski> I'm sure I can find work for you later gater
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm at work lovie dovie
<paultag> czajkowski: want to see something radical?
<czajkowski> paultag: define radical my dear 
<paultag> czajkowski: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=642180
<ubot4> Debian bug 642180 in debian-maintainers "debian-maintainers: Please add Paul Tagliamonte as a Debian Maintainer" [Normal,Open]
<czajkowski> whoo
<czajkowski> good for you 
<czajkowski> well chuffed
<mhall119> \o/ paultag 
<paultag> :)
<paultag> I've got 3 +1s, 2 techincal, 1 social, and one to show support :)
<paultag> I think I'm waiting on one more, but that's enough now
<paultag> I went on a cute outing wich a bunch of DDs saturday and sunday, mhall119 czajkowski 
<paultag> it ruled. I felt so at home :)
<paultag> also - when did #ubuntu-quality become such a deadzone?
<mhall119> I never even knew it existed
<popey> shouldn't that be #ubuntu-testing ?
<paultag> popey: I'm looking for QA folks - I'm trying to find our version of lintian.debian.org, but it's not anywhre I see on Launchpad
<paultag> I mean, we have a QA team, right?
<paultag> how could we not lintian audit the repo
<popey> qa folks are in -testing
<paultag> then what the heck is -quality? :)
<popey> what made you join that channel/
<popey> ?
<paultag> popey: I remember a whiny post about ubuntu-qa being either quatar or Q.A.
<popey> oh, my bad - quality does have people in
<popey> one of them has no people
<paultag> it does
<popey> maybe thats -qa
<paultag> popey: because that's reserved for the loco
<paultag> which does not exist
<popey> yeah, memory is coming back to me again
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> remember the topic alright
<czajkowski> but the channel does exist I thought just rather dead 
<paultag> czajkowski: -qa or -quality ?
<popey> i guess they're busy working
<paultag> must be
<czajkowski> fixing bugs hopefully 
<paultag> release is coming up soon
<czajkowski> alt tabbing is gone again on oneiric again for me 
<czajkowski> with a massive time delay 
<paultag> czajkowski: fluxbox's working
<czajkowski> paultag: oh i do have some fun news for you
<paultag> czajkowski: o'rly!?
<BigWhale> We just lost our government, but our Ubuntu community is getting stronger and stronger!
<BigWhale> ;>
<CrazyLemon> is it possible to link our google calender with loco one?
<CrazyLemon> i mean..with loco events
<mhall119> CrazyLemon: you can have google calendar pull from the ical feed provided by loco.ubunut.com
<mhall119> but not the other way around
<CrazyLemon> yea..sucks :S    mhall119 thanks anyway :)
<mhall119> np
<czajkowski> CrazyLemon: feel free to join in and help dev if you wnat it that way :) 
<mhall119> absolutely
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-21
<unknow2011> Hello
<unknow2011> good night to all
<unknow2011> I want to receive CD´s Ubuntu 11.10, someone help me?
<unknow2011> Original CD´s
<unknow2011> N
<bkerensa> unknow2011: 11.10 is not released yet so there are no CD's
<unknow2011> yes
<bkerensa> unknow2011: When it is release you might contact your regions LoCo and ask for a CD
<unknow2011> but, how acquire CD ubuntu 11.04 version orginal?
<unknow2011> Ok
<unknow2011> my region from Maranhão, Brazil
<unknow2011> Thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> unknow2011: Here is the Brazil LoCo link http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-br-sp
<unknow2011> Thanks again Bkerensa, I will to go this link for find more informations.
<dholbach> cjohnston, I hope these were the last crew mails I sent :)
<AlanBell> My name is Jas I am now in charge of the ShipIt process now. I was told you were inquiring about Cd shipments for the new release correct? The release date is October the 18th so I will be processing orders from then onwards. Hope that helps and feel free to contact me or email info@ShipIt.com for any other information.
<AlanBell> loco-council, that is the reply I got from canonical about loco team shipments
<AlanBell> bit worried that they don't know their own release date
<czajkowski> ah you mailed them...
<czajkowski> we did too 
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I think she may be new 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I mailed asking canonical to let us know did they want us to mail loco teams and add to the blog 
<AlanBell> I just replied to Jas
<AlanBell> I spoke to Marianna yesterday about the release parties and as an aside asked if Marianna was doing the CDs, I think she asked Jas to mail me
<czajkowski> ah ok I knew Marianna wasn;t doing them I mailed jas yesterday as per your request :) 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-22
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> morning all - can you all retweet for me - Call for Testing - Ubuntu Friendly - http://is.gd/S4dvPb  (we need more people testing)  - pls and thank you!
<vishnu> hi
<locodir-user> hello sir
<locodir-user> السلام عليكم 
<locodir-user> هل من أحد أؤد الاستفسار
<locodir-user> هل يمكنم افادتي ؟!
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> eny one here?
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user 
<YoBoY> are you looking for some help ?
<locodir-user> yah
<YoBoY> if you are looking for support you can join the #ubuntu channel if not, feel free to ask your question :)
<locodir-user> iam downloded a iso ubuntu 11.4 copy for CD  ; can I write it on DVD 
<locodir-user> i mean is there a different between CD and DVD bcz i have a problem when i try install it ?
<mhall119> yes, you should be able to write it to a DVD
<locodir-user> thank u 
<mhall119> just make sure you burn it as a disk image, not a file
<mhall119> locodir-user: if you have any trouble, ask in #ubuntu like YoBoY suggested
<mhall119> bonsoir YoBoY 
<YoBoY> bonsoir mhall119 :)
<locodir-user> yah iam used infrarecorder 
<YoBoY> training your french ?
<mhall119> YoBoY: I'm taking 2 semesters of it to graduate
<locodir-user> last qustion  >>what is a size-Capacity- of dvd I should use it ?
<nigelb> G22
<paultag> nigelb: fail! :)
<nigelb> paultag: totally!
<YoBoY> well, I have to organize the uds S to let you train here in France ? :D
<mhall119> YoBoY: definitely
<mhall119> oui
<mhall119> why not uds-q though?
<YoBoY> too short
<mhall119> but I'll have graduated before uds-s :(
 * mhall119 still hopes for a uds-q in France
<YoBoY> ^^ why not, this is always a possibility, I don't know who choose and who organize, but if they need help, they can count on the loco team here :)
<mhall119> Mark chooses, AFAIK
<mhall119> but maybe Jane now
<YoBoY> and now Rick Spencer live in France, perhaps an uds q in Toulouse... :D
<mhall119> for now I'm stuck with my textbook and french cartoons on Youtube
<paultag> mhall119: cjohnston: new contributor inbound
<paultag> mhall119: cjohnston: met him at a coffee bar, ubuntu user, knows django, got him hooked up
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-23
<mhall119> coffee bar?
<paultag> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> is that like coffee *and* beer?
<paultag> mhall119: yeppers
<mhall119> paultag: you live in a wonderful, magical place.  I must visit some day
<paultag> mhall119: you're more then welcome, friend
<paultag> mhall119: tons of coders, which is cool. Also very cute waiting staff
<mhall119> I've been wanting to drive the family up to Maine one summer, I can probably swing through Boston
<paultag> mhall119: let me know, man!
<dholbach> good morning
<NIO707> hello all
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> morning
<paultag> howdy doodie
<paultag> mhall119: keep an eye out for ibechane - he's the guy I met at the coffee bar
<paultag> mhall119: he's an employed Django guy
<paultag> and he wants to help
<nigelb> paultag: \o.
<nigelb> err 
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> paultag: cool, I will
<paultag> heyya nigelb 
<paultag> I need to find lots of spare hardware
<paultag> I want to write a ADS-B rcvr
<paultag> so I can track aircraft
<paultag> I wish I hard a hard-hacking best friend
<mhall119> paultag: sorry, I'm no help there
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> I need to track down an EE with a sense of humor and no problems being on goverment watch lists
<nigelb> paultag...
<paultag> nigelb: I didn't say getting on them for sure
<paultag> but if it came to it
<nigelb> haha
<paultag> I gotta know he's go all the way
<h00k> So, on loco.ubuntu.com, we had events as CST before, however I made an event for an online meeting, and it's showing UTC. Is timezone dictated by 'Event Venue' and location timezone
<mhall119> h00k: if your Team doesn't have a default timezone set, then yes, it defaults to UTC 
<mhall119> Venue > Team default > UTC
<mhall119> is the order of priority
 * mhall119 seems to remember there being a bug about this though
<h00k> mhall119: huh, we did, but let me check ;)
<danialjose> hi
<danialjose> how i make a simple frame application for a website?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-24
<h00k> So...is it in the plans to have events on loco.ubuntu.com RSS'd?
<h00k> I see there's an ical
<h00k> OH. Found it.
<h00k> Are there any integration plans with the moinmoin wiki and loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> h00k: sort of
<mhall119> it won't be a full wiki, but we're planning on allowing wiki markup in some of the large text fields, list descriptions
<bkerensa> Paultag: I sent a little update to ML for you and others
<paultag> bkerensa: thanks, man!
<paultag> bkerensa: mail went through :)
<bkerensa> Yeah :) I'm tidying it up into a post for Ubuntu-us.org
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-09-25
<YoBoY> good morning
<vifitor> hello
<vifitor> can someone tell me how to install wlan on ubuntu
<vifitor> sprecht ihr deutsch?
<vifitor> #help
<bkerensa> vifitor
<bkerensa> vifitor: Het is het beste om naar # Ubuntu terecht voor ondersteuning moet doen begrijp je?
<bkerensa> om naar #ubuntu
<vifitor> ich versteh dich nicht
<vifitor> i dont understand
<bkerensa> Support in #Ubuntu
<bkerensa> Although for Deustch try maybe a local channel for your language?
<bkerensa> Niederländisch oder Deutsch?
<vifitor> deutsch
<bkerensa> vifitor: Nederlanse?
<bkerensa> ok one sec
<bkerensa> vifitor: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/
<bkerensa> good?
<vifitor> -nl is nederlanse?
<vifitor> i need german
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :)
<head_victim> !de | vifitor 
<bkerensa> vifitor: In that case join #ubuntu-de
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Just type /join #ubuntu-de
<head_victim> Ohhh no bot in here
<vifitor> well thanks
<paultag> mhall119: dude, reedfeeder
<paultag> mhall119: been a while since I've looked at it
<paultag> mhall119: the screenshot looks really really really good
<paultag> mhall119: looks like you're doing a super awesome job
<paultag> keep it up
<paultag> <- impressed
<mhall119> paultag: I'm considering killing it
<paultag> mhall119: Any reason why? or is it just taking up too much free time and not enough intrest?
<mhall119> not enough interest, it doesn't seem that there's really a demand for it
<mhall119> I haven't gotten much feedback from beta users, but most logged in one or twice and stopped using it
<paultag> mhall119: well, sometimes to move forward it becomes necessary to move back
<paultag> mhall119: humm.
<mhall119> I've got some functionality additions I still want to make, and then I think I'm going to open it up to general availability for free, and see where it goes
<mhall119> I don't see it working as a subscription model though
<paultag> mhall119: yeah that might be tough to do.
<mhall119> oh well, fail fast, right?
<paultag> mhall119: yessir!
<paultag> no need for it to become a time / money / server load pit
<mhall119> if it doesn't work, I'll move it back to my personal use only (because *I* like it), and move on to my next idea
<mhall119> yeah, right now it's $15/month, not a big deal
<mhall119> I'll be honest, probably my biggest problem is me, not readfeeder
 * paultag shrugs
<mhall119> I suck at promotion and personal interaction
<paultag> mhall119: Yeah, that's why I write software for myself - and if I find it useful, perhaps other people will too
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> and readfeeder is still AGPL, so other people can do what they want with it
<paultag> mhall119: one of these times I'll hit it right and someone who loves it will do something to help it have a skitch of popularity
<paultag> mhall119: Yeah, truth
<paultag> mhall119: I finally got around to pushing launchphplib up a bit :)
<mhall119> anyway, I think I'm going to look at shifting focus away from bloggers and trying for a more facebook-like audience
<paultag> mhall119: it works, and it works fairly well - http://pault.ag/launchphplib/
<mhall119> cool
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, solid idea
<mhall119> well, as cool as something containing php can be anyway
<paultag> mhall119: dude that code is divine
<mhall119> paultag: I'm still trying to solidify some actual design around the idea of "making news reading a social activity"
<paultag> mhall119: if it were an overnight sort of solution, facebook, one of the newspapers, twitter, reddit, slashdot and whoever else would have exploded by now
<mhall119> true
<paultag> perhaps bring it back to the busy-yet-interested folks
<mhall119> Google Reader already has a sharing feature, but I've not heard anybody say they use it
<paultag> email digests if you've not logged in
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, I've never used that
<mhall119> so, I'm trying to figure out what people's activities would be interesting to their friends,if not what articles they're reading
<paultag> mhall119: people seem to like moral outrage at things
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> "Your friend paultag is totally reading some liberal socialist hit piece over on Huffington post, you should tell him how immoral he is"
<mhall119> I can see that working
<paultag> mhall119: hahahahaha that would be awesome
<mhall119> i'd have to adopt Facebooks "You have no privacy" stance though
 * paultag shrugs
<mhall119> hmmm, I wonder if a comment thread that's only between your friends would be something people use
<paultag> mhall119: humm
<mhall119> I can see that working if I use Facebook connect
<paultag> mhall119: one cool thing that people have always done is newspaper clippings - email forwards - facebook wall posts
<paultag> mhall119: there's no real good system for sharing and talking about news
<paultag> and then organizing that in some neat way
<mhall119> stuff to think about
<paultag> yeah, for sure
<paultag> mhall119: but figured I'd tell you that the screenshot made it look usable (which is rare) and fairly neat / complete
<paultag> I'd not seen it since you opened up the site, so it looked like a huge jump
<mhall119> thanks
 * paultag gets back to patch review
<paultag> mhall119: prod :)
<paultag> I need a review of a logo concept 
<mhall119> paultag: prod-back
<paultag> mhall119: feedback? - http://tag.pault.ag/tagliamonte.png
<cjohnston> ~/
<cjohnston> ~/
<mhall119> cjohnston: works better in bash
<mhall119> paultag: I like it
<cjohnston> uggh
<mhall119> the mountains are nice, minimal yet very clear what they are
<paultag> thanks
<paultag> something seems... off
<paultag> I can't figure out what it is
<mhall119> I think it's the motto
<paultag> yeah, true
<mhall119> but without it, it's too short and wide
<paultag> yeah and thin on the bottom
<mhall119> could the motto be incorporated into the mountain?
<paultag> mhall119: I'm thinking of making a sort of trapazoid below the mountin with some slogan in it
<paultag> mhall119: but I think it might end up being meh as well
<paultag> I might just need to sleep on it
<paultag> but something's off about it
<mhall119> yeah, I think adding anything more would be too much
<paultag> +1
<paultag> thanks, mhall119 :)
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> paultag: any opinion on client-side javascript UI toolkits?
<paultag> mhall119: jQuery is awesome
<paultag> I really love jQuery a lot
<paultag> I'd go out of my way to use it
<mhall119> ever used ExtJS?
<paultag> mhall119: no, is it nice?
<paultag> I played with prototype of whatever, and it was fairly meh
<mhall119> I liked it's API design better than JQuery
<paultag> mhall119: humm, yeah?
<mhall119> it seemed more concise to me
<paultag> interesting
<mhall119> you pass a config object to the constructor, rather than having to fill out a list of parameters
<mhall119> their objects were nicer, IMO
<paultag> humm
<paultag> mhall119: see, I don't mind passing params
<paultag> but that's cosmetic
<paultag> mhall119: ExtJS seems super nice
<mhall119> it's okay when you have a handful, but if you only want to specify one, and it's the 10th one in the parameter list
<paultag> mhall119: you can do named params
<paultag> { "foo" : "bar" }
<mhall119> can you in javascript? I didn't realize
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, man
<paultag> foo({ "foo" : "bar" }, 200);
<paultag> is fairly common
<paultag> and very jQueryish
<mhall119> in ExtJS you do new ObjectClass({'foo': 'bar'})
<mhall119> hmmm...
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, ExtJS seems nice. I think if I spent time with it, I'd like it
<paultag> I do, however, adore jQuery
<mhall119> my concern with ExtJS is that it's really all-encompassing
<paultag> I also like Javascript in general
<paultag> I think as a language, it's nice
<mhall119> which not only makes the library bigger, but it also means I'll have to re-invent some components if I don't like he ExtJS does them
<paultag> true
<mhall119> ExtJS 4 has a full data modeling framework, like Rails or Django
<mhall119> which would be nice if it integrated with those easily, but it doesn't seem that it does
<mhall119> I had something that I wrote for Moffitt that would generate a bridge between ExtJS 3 and Django models on the fly
<mhall119> but it wasn't open sourced :(
<paultag> mhall119: write another one :)
<mhall119> well I'm likely to, whether for ExtJS or JQuery
<mhall119> I just need to decide which
 * paultag shrugs
<mhall119> ExtJS tries to make your app feel like a desktop app, with resizable frames and tab panels and stuch
<mhall119> and I'm definitely going to use it for my next project
<paultag> I prefer jQuery, but it might be because I "grew up" with it
<mhall119> but I don't think I'll be able to integrate many of their widgets into ReadFeeder's look and feel
<mhall119> which means it'll be mostly unused
<paultag> I like jQuery's transition effects
<mhall119> I'm leaning towards jQuery
<mhall119> and just spending extra time making custom UI code
<paultag> mhall119: you could try to do a few small things in both
<paultag> see which comes easier
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> first thing's first, I need to make a JSON API for RF
 * paultag nods
<mhall119> I think I'm going to try piston this time, instead of rolling my own
<paultag> mhall119: I think it's easy to SOAP it
<paultag> but it's not easy to implement client side
<paultag> and xml is ugly
<mhall119> I'll trash RF before I do SOAP
<paultag> haha
<paultag> ok, well, off to get drunk with nerds
<mhall119> have fun
<paultag> thanks again, mhall119 
<mhall119> np
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-17
<bkerensa> good evening loco teams :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<effiejayx> hello all
 * AlanBell wonders if the loco team portal could usefully use https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery/geomap
<AlanBell> I think I could do a rather awesome replacement world map thing
<AlanBell> to find your own team
<czajkowski> AlanBell: the loco devs might like it 
<paultag> AlanBell: Isn't the chart API deprecated
<paultag> or was it just static images
<AlanBell> that would be this one https://developers.google.com/chart/image/
<paultag> a bit busy atm, but good to know :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
<effiejayx> good morning everyone...
<czajkowski> aloha 
<effiejayx> dholbach, got hangout oon air today?
<dholbach> yes, that's the plan :)
<effiejayx> dholbach, the date on this site is outdated http://www.ubuntuonair.com/
<effiejayx> also scheduling the hangout would be good it sends reminders to interested people ;)
<dholbach> effiejayx, I don't know how to "schedule it"
<dholbach> and I'm in the middle of 5 other things right now
<dholbach> let me update ubuntuonair
<dholbach> done
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-19
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, dholbach
<czajkowski> paultag: PING!
<paultag> czajkowski: PONG!
<czajkowski> did the package arrive and get sorted 
<czajkowski> if so 
<czajkowski> where is my taffey! 
<paultag> czajkowski: email me where I can send it :)
<czajkowski> canonical UK :)
<paultag> alrighty :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: knows how happy I get to get taffey 
<Pendulum> paultag: it's a good bribery tool
<Pendulum> and a good tool to distract her
<paultag> totally
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> the distraction bit is amusing it seems 
<paultag> I'll have to keep some on me
<Pendulum> she's actually cut off speaking in the middle of a word when she sees taffy
<paultag> in case a wild czajkowski appears
<paultag> in which case, I'll throw it the other way and run, so I won't get strangled
<czajkowski> no state side trips this year 
<paultag> aww :(
<czajkowski> although a very slim chance I get to go to NYC maybe 
<czajkowski> other half is being sent to NYC for a few weeks possibly
<czajkowski> and if so I'm so going out there I've some annual leave to use up 
<paultag> my next two months are crazy
<czajkowski> paultag: any EU trips 
<czajkowski> paultag: come to FOSDEM! its in February! 
<paultag> czajkowski: not yet, but perhap
<paultag> Hurmm.
<paultag> where is it this year?
<czajkowski> lots of Debian people there
<czajkowski> always Brussels 
<czajkowski> 2/3 of Feb 
<czajkowski> dates are out as well 
<paultag> czajkowski: how far from the airport?
<paultag> let's see how much this'd run me
<czajkowski> 30 mins to city center 
<paultag> jesus christ
<czajkowski> then everyone gets the bus to the uni as the uni is a bit far out 
<czajkowski> JanC: will know the exact details 
<czajkowski> paultag: oi language! 
<paultag> 2,000 USD
<czajkowski> wow 
<czajkowski> why
<czajkowski> paultag: which airport do you fly from 
<czajkowski> middle of no where! 
<paultag> BOS
<paultag> nah dude, Boston logan international
<czajkowski> paultag: http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/bos/brus/130131/130206/airfares-from-boston-logan-international-to-brussels-in-january-2013-and-february-2013.html
<czajkowski> STERLING 427 atm 
<czajkowski> so you're using a whacked up site 
<paultag> the heck is skyscanner?
<paultag> czajkowski: also, that's any brussels airport
<paultag> which one is most close?
<JanC> there is only one real Brussels airport
<JanC> but there is also the Charleroi airport which often calls itself Brussels South
<czajkowski> paultag: skycsanner is how I find all flights easily 
<paultag> if I can get a flight and spend less then 1,000 USD, I'll see about it :)
<czajkowski> and searchs all the flight combinations :) 
<czajkowski> paultag: it's so doable! 
<czajkowski> get to EU! 
<czajkowski> and I'll promise to be nice! 
<paultag> :)
<czajkowski> at least for 20 mins! 
<paultag> I need to find some floor to sleep on, hotels are going to be crazy :)
<czajkowski> paultag: loads of choice 
<czajkowski> lots of people share 
<czajkowski> and also so many deals going on 
<czajkowski> know of one crowd who booked an apt for 3 days for as much as we paid for a hotel and they ahd 4 in the apt 
<czajkowski> paultag: poke the debian channel and list 
<JanC> hotels don't have to be expensive in Brussels, but the cheap ones will be full if you wait to long  ;)
<paultag> yeah, I will
<JanC> too long
<paultag> I'll find a DD's couch to sleep on or something. If I end up going :)
<czajkowski> paultag: http://www.venere.com/belgium/brussels/#p|1;f:o|price-t|all-z|all_areas-r|r6-c|all_rate  $63 
<paultag> :)
<JanC> paultag: the cross distro devrooms at FOSDEM are run by a DD (Wouter Verhelst)
<paultag> oh sure, wouter
<paultag> I'll see if I can't hash out some deets
<czajkowski> paultag: it wuld be cool to finally meet you 
<czajkowski> it's also a fantastic conference 
<paultag> totally :)
<czajkowski> trying to decide to submit a talk
<paultag> you should!
<czajkowski> or take part in another panel discussion 
<czajkowski> that was good 
<JanC> I also have some place for people to sleep (at my uncle & aunt's place just outside of Brussels) that I usually use for some Ubuntu booth volunteers, but maybe we can fit one more in there too if you don't find a DD's place to sleep (might need a sleeping bag though)  ☺
<paultag> I've slept in far worse places closer to home :)
<paultag> thanks, JanC, czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> <-- conf call 
<JanC> also, if you come, try to be in Brussels on Friday, so that you don't miss the Friday night pre-FOSDEM beer event  ☺
<paultag> ooh, I like beer :)
<JanC> just take care not to drink too much of it (following talks with a hangover is a bit hard...)
<paultag> I've never made it through a conf without having a hangover on days 2 & 3 :)
<JanC> paultag: BTW, if you want to ask questions about FOSDEM, there is also #fosdem (and they have a ML too, which is sometimes used by people who are looking to share a hotel room and such)
<paultag> JanC: you rock, thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: top of the morning
<dholbach> hey
<effiejayx> Hello all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-21
 * bkerensa waves
 * YoBoY waves back
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-09-22
<locodir-user> hoi allemaal
<locodir-user> heb ubunto ont-dekt
<PvandeWyngaerde> hi, when browsing the past meetings on the loco portal , it shows a link to meeting logs on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/...     but our channel is not publicly  logged there, so this is a dead link,  we do have logs from the irc meeting bot meetingology during meetigs, they are online,  how can i edit  this link on that page ?
<bkerensa> PvandeWyngaerde: it should be logged for transparency
<PvandeWyngaerde> it is logged during meetings
<PvandeWyngaerde> is there a policy that we *should* have logging 24/7 ? 
<PvandeWyngaerde> anyway?  is there a way to edit this  ?
<bkerensa> PvandeWyngaerde: I believe its the position of the CC that loco channels should be logged
<PvandeWyngaerde> ok, i can understand  that,   but wat if meetings happen in another chan (like #ubuntu-__-meeting) , different than the official loco chan that is registered
<bkerensa> PvandeWyngaerde: that is something you might want to clarify with the LoCo Council by sending them an e-mail.
<PvandeWyngaerde> ok, that's something i'll do tomorrow
<PvandeWyngaerde> thanks for the info
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-20
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> hi all
<locodir-user> hey wazapp
<jose> PabloRubianes: ping, mind a PM?
<PabloRubianes> no problem
<locodir-user> Hi
<SergioMeneses> locodir-user, hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-09-21
<czajkowski> YoBoY: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2558-ubuntu-hour-dublin/
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> YoBoY: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2013/09/21/travelling-over-the-coming-weeks-and-catching-up-with-people/
<czajkowski> huats: ^^ I'll be in Paris!
<YoBoY> :D
<YoBoY> I still have to find the place :p do you have some preferences ? (irish pub, belgium beers, french bistrot,…)
<czajkowski> I know I'm close to   http://www.eurosites.fr/eurosites/republique-2/
<czajkowski> never an irish pub :D 
<czajkowski> anywhere we can grab a drink and chat :)
<czajkowski> I dont mind 
<YoBoY> ok, I have some places not too far from republique :)
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> pleia2: loco teams and ubuntu women wiki are down to to DC issue 
<czajkowski> just a heads up 
<pleia2> czajkowski: thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> wow, nice Ubuntu Global Jam pictures from the Myanmar team! https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-mm
<belkinsa> skellat, there is a factiod for weekends?  That's cool.
<YoBoY> i
<YoBoY> hi
<YoBoY> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: hello
<YoBoY> Hi PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> sup?
<PabloRubianes> :)
<YoBoY> Just wanted to remin my team (ubuntu-fr / French team) expire from verified in 2 days, and it's killing me to receive each day a reminder for that :\ can you do something about that ?
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: the reverification wiki is done?
<YoBoY> nop, like I said on the bug, not ready this month
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: so send an email to the loco council to extend the limit for a month
<YoBoY> just sending it to the bug was not enougth ?
<PabloRubianes> I can't do it just myself
<YoBoY> (asked 3 times there T_T)
<YoBoY> ok, I fwd on the lc mail
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: don't do it
<PabloRubianes> is ok with the bug
<PabloRubianes> sorry I got confused with other team
<PabloRubianes> there's 2 teams asking this
<YoBoY> no problem.
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: done the team have one more month}
<YoBoY> thank you :D
<YoBoY> (no more f***** reminders :D)
<PabloRubianes> yeap \o/
<YoBoY> I'll try to make my team ready for the next meeting. DO you have the date ?
<YoBoY> novembre, 21st ?
<YoBoY> ok, I just read the last lines on the guide, no need of a meeting ^^"
<PabloRubianes> YoBoY: you can go throw the meeting or via bugmail
<PabloRubianes> is up to the team
<YoBoY> ok, I'll decide that later. :)
<PabloRubianes> great
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-18
<Jeetendra> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<PabloRubianes> jose: ping pong :P have a minute for a PM
<jose> I do
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-09-20
<r3> ok I don't know if this is the correct place but here I go. I need help.  i recently installed lubuntu on my  computer, and most of the time i try to watch a video i can't  and it tells me to install a plug .. I've tried doing this but im unable to do so, can someone please help me with this?
<skellat> r3: It would likely be best to take that question to #lubuntu as they handle Lubuntu support questions there
<r3> ok thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-14
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> dholbach: good morning!
<dholbach> hey nhaines
<dholbach> how's the UFCS coming on? :)
<dholbach> and how are you?
<nhaines> Not bad!  I'm going to do a blog post to try and get last minute entries soon.  :)
<dholbach> nice!
<nhaines> I'm fine.  Been sleeping weird lately but mostly that's a schedule problem, nothing more.  :)
<dholbach> and the judging panel?
<nhaines> I'll have to catch up with jose about that.
<dholbach> ok cool
<svij> morning dholbach and nhaines !
<dholbach> hey svij
<dholbach> hola dpm
<superfly> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-15
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Yo guys! PabloRubianes jose wxl :)
<elacheche> Yo guys! PabloRubianes jose wxl :)
<PabloRubianes> hi elacheche
<elacheche> Wassup! :) We have a meeting tonight?
<PabloRubianes> I think so
<elacheche> Nice :)
<PabloRubianes> I'll email the board to remind the guys
<elacheche> Great :) thx :)
<PabloRubianes> no problem
<elacheche> Do you think that it's OK to add October in the experience section → October is always our best month of the year.. Especially this year with at least 3 upcoming MEGA EVENTs
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: done!
<PabloRubianes> let me see thar
<PabloRubianes> that*
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: I think that looks great
<elacheche> Awesome :D
<PabloRubianes> also it shows that you have a plan of action
<PabloRubianes> :)
<elacheche> :D
<wxl> morn elacheche 
<elacheche> Good afternoon wxl :D
<elacheche_anis> o/ 
<elacheche_anis> wxl: meeting in 2 hours isn't it?
<wxl> yep elacheche_anis 
<elacheche_anis> Great :D Just making sure :) You know the problem with UTC+1 & UTC x) :D Thx wxl I need to eat before the meeting then :D
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> elacheche_anis we have a meeting?
<nizarus> Kilos, reapproval of the Tunisian LoCo 
<nizarus> in 90mn
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> good luck guys
 * genii makes more coffee
<Kilos> hi genii 
<Kilos> woooot
<genii> Hi Kilos :)
 * genii makes sure Kilos and nizarus get fresh mugs
<Kilos> i was using dd drive zero command on other drives from here as wasnt concentrating so wiped this drive
<nizarus> thx genii, my cup of coffee is ready :p
<Kilos> gracias genii 
<genii> :D
<elacheche_anis> O/ Hey Kilos :D
<wxl> i might be late to this meeting
<wxl> i have a meeting with someone else that is running late
<elacheche_anis> wxl: want me to replace you ?? :p 
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> hahahah 
<elacheche_anis> wxl: BTW, jose said that luna CAN'T vote for my LoCo review... x) :D So I hope that we'll have the minimum quorum for tonight x)
<elacheche_anis> lunapersa2: wxl said | i might be late to this meeting, i have a meeting with someone else that is running late
<lunapersa2> elacheche_anis Ok
<lunapersa2> Hi PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hello
<elacheche_anis> Yo PabloRubianes :) 
<PabloRubianes> we need to more lunapersa2
<PabloRubianes> :(
<PabloRubianes> this is becoming not cool
<elacheche_anis> You're talking about the quorum PabloRubianes isn't it?
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: yeap
<lunapersa2> :(
<elacheche_anis> Ping jose nhaines costales 
<nhaines> Good morning!
<elacheche_anis> Good evening nhaines :D
<lunapersa2> hello nhaines 
<elacheche_anis> PabloRubianes: there is 6 persons from the LoCo council connected right now to this channel.. 
<nhaines> elacheche_anis: that's how IRC often works, though.  You just stay logged in all the time even if you're not sitting in front of a terminal window.
<PabloRubianes> elacheche:costales is no more a member
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: yes but they are idle
<PabloRubianes> :S
<PabloRubianes> elacheche: I have a ZNC bouncer I am online 24/7 even if i'm not
<nhaines> I have a virtual server which is always online even if I'm not.
<elacheche_anis> nhaines: I know that :D I do the same too → elacheche & elacheche_anis x) But pinging them woth the try :)
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> PabloRubianes: I find costales name in the LoCo Dir page :) → http://loco.ubuntu.com/loco-council/
<nhaines> elacheche_anis: thanks, we can take care of that!
<PabloRubianes> elacheche:that's not up u date
<elacheche_anis> :D
<nhaines> I think jose will be joining us shortly.
<elacheche_anis> wxl: mentionned that he'll be a little bit late.. 
<nhaines> elacheche_anis: thanks to you linking the LoCo directory page, I remembered to update my portrait in Launchpad!  :D
<elacheche_anis> hahah nhaines :D You're welcome :)
<elacheche_anis> Sorry guys! I know that am noisy x) 
<nhaines> Okay, is anyone here from the Arizona LoCo?
<wxl> hope i didn't miss everything
<elacheche_anis> YaaaY wxl :D You're here :)
<nhaines> wxl: not much!  Glad you escaped fom that other meeting.  :)
<lunapersa2> hello wxl  xD
<wxl> oh hai lunapersa2 !
<wxl> ugh just got called to the showroom
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> ok back again argh
<wxl> :(
<elacheche_anis> jose: someone will annouce that the the ubuntu-news team? 
<elacheche_anis> always late wxl x)
<wxl> hey man, i can't help it
<wxl> i have to work too!
<elacheche_anis> Oh yeah! I always forget it's morning in there x)
<elacheche_anis> sorry :D
<elacheche_anis> PabloRubianes: someone will annouce that the the ubuntu-news team? 
<PabloRubianes> you can do it
<elacheche_anis> OK :D 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-16
<belkinsa> ahoneybun, any word for funding for OpenHelp?
<ahoneybun> I can't make it
<belkinsa> Bummer.
<ahoneybun> I can't take the time
<ahoneybun> yea major
<belkinsa> Maybe next year?
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> but then I have to pick OpenHelp or FOSSETCON again
<belkinsa> Do OpenHelp next year and switch off every other year if you liked it.
<ahoneybun> yea true
<ahoneybun> this year had to FOSSETCON as I have made promises
<ahoneybun> and already had the funding
<ahoneybun> plus my friend is speaking
<belkinsa> Who? mhall119?
<ahoneybun> no a friend who I got to speak as a keynote
<belkinsa> Ah
<ahoneybun> I know the guy behind fossetcon
 * mhall119 pictures ahoneybun having RMS on speed-dial and just hanging out with him
<ahoneybun> nah
<ahoneybun> I want to show him the RMS Ubuntu Touch app XD
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> Stallboard
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm going to make it to the catchup btw
<ahoneybun> it is on a day that I'm off thankfully
<mhall119> great, it's so hard to get everybody together at the same day and time, but we should at least have a pretty good turnough
<mhall119> turnout
<ahoneybun> I'm not sure how many are making it but at least half the KC will try
<mhall119> I think we'll have 2 or 3 from the CC there
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I just made a Ubuntu Touch blogpost
<ahoneybun> http://usefoss.com/index.php/2015/09/16/converting-to-ubuntu-touch/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice
<mhall119> the Google ecosystem lock-in is going to be hard for us to break
<ahoneybun> if not impossible
<ahoneybun> tbh
<ahoneybun> I've really meant to try GPS
<ahoneybun> but I've heard it did not work well on the N4
<mhall119> I haven't had any success with GPS stuff on my N4
<mhall119> I generally get accurate data these days, but it doesn't update
<mhall119> GPS and cwayne's activity tracker both fail to update within about a minute
<ahoneybun> that is the top thing for me as I travel a bit for events
<mhall119> I've been told that the Bq and Meizu phones don't have this problem
<ahoneybun> installing the sdk breaks my kubuntu machines so I've stayed away from dev mhall119
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning LoCos!!! :) 
<Kilos> morning all
<hades29> bonjour
<elacheche> Bonjour hades29 :)
<hades29> je cherche un renseignement a propos de ubuntu-gnome
<elacheche> OK :) peut être je peux aider
<hades29> peut etre :)
<elacheche> Go ahead and ask hades29 :)
<hades29> j'ai graver le  fichiers iso pour avoir un disque bootable
<hades29> ensuite il y a des erreurs qui surviennent
<elacheche> Tu dois  vérfiier 2 choses.. si le fichier ISO est le bon ISO :) → md5sum check
<elacheche> Et verifer que t'as un bon CD/DVD → ou utiliser un USB c'est mieux :)
<hades29> comment comparer le md5sum avec " l'oficiel
<elacheche> Un instant :)
<hades29> officiel*
<elacheche> T'as téléchargé quel ISO? 
<elacheche> passe moi le nom du fichier :)
<hades29> ubuntu-gnome-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<hades29> actuellement je telecharge la version 14.04 amd64
<elacheche> hades29, t'es sur Winfdows actuellemnt?
<hades29> oui
<elacheche> utilise http://winmd5.com/ pour trouver le md5sum de ton ISO
<elacheche> Après compare le md5sum avec la valeur dans le lien http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/15.04/release/MD5SUMS
<elacheche> Tu peux faire même chose pour 14.04 :)
<elacheche> Je recommande que tu grave le ISO sur un USB http://unetbootin.github.io/ de cette façon tu peux re-créer le USB bootable si tu utilise un mauvais ISO :)
<elacheche> hades29, T'as pas visité #ubuntu-fr ?
<hades29> j'ai pris le fichier 15.04 sur la page officiel 
<hades29> anglaise
<hades29> resultat du test ..... not match :(
<elacheche> Re-telecharge le ISO :) 
 * elacheche BRB
<hades29> brb !!! ?
<hades29> qu'estce que tu entend par BRB ?
<elacheche> re
<mhall119> ahoneybun: is that because you're running bleeding-edge KDE packages, or is there a conflict in stable packages?
<elacheche_anis> o/ all :)
<elacheche_anis> mhall119: You're arround?
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: I am
<elacheche_anis> Oh! Hey!
<elacheche_anis> So, about the CC.. As I can understand all current CC will expire, so if we have all new CC members, who'll mentor the new members how to do things the right way? Or they are supposed to don't this that!
<elacheche_anis> mhall119: :)
<pleia2> elacheche_anis: there are always several incumbents
<pleia2> I've served 3 terms on the CC, not running again this time, but I'm sure some others will :)
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: ^^ what pleia2 said, if existing members are re-elected there will be continuity. Also Mark is always going to be on the CC, so even if all the elected seats are filled by new people, he can guide them 
<elacheche_anis> Awesome :D This way I can be more confortable thinking about applying x) :D 
<mhall119> elacheche_anis: also, it's not like we're all going to disappear from the community, you can always ask former members for advice
<elacheche_anis> I hate it when I need to learn everything by myself from scratch, especially community related stuff! I had that hard experience when I joined my LoCo leaders team..
<elacheche_anis> Great thx mhall119 & pleia2 for the advice :D :)
<mhall119> no problem :)
<elacheche_anis> Ah! BTW, MB members can apply too?
<elacheche_anis> :D
<mhall119> any Ubuntu Member is eligible
<elacheche_anis> Great :) :)
<elacheche_anis> thx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-09-17
<Kilos> morning everyone :)
<Kilos> hi dholbach  svij  
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hey Kilos, hey svij
<dholbach> how's life over there?
<Kilos> ok ty and there?
<Kilos> we just starting to move into summer
<dholbach> we still have sunny days, but it's getting colder over here already
<dholbach> I'm quite glad I'll spend a couple of days in Spain with friends starting end of next week :-)
<Kilos> ouch
<dholbach> extending my summer for a bit :)
<Kilos> lol
<svij> hey Kilos and dholbach 
<svij> greetings from madrid
<dholbach> ah nice! enjoy Madrid!
<svij> only a short stay. arrived yesterday and leaving today ;)
 * svij had nearly the whole day time yesterday and it was raining a lot…
<mhall119> nhaines: ping regarding ubucon.org
<nhaines> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> nhaines: hey, I was wondering what the plan was for ubucon.org and if I could use it to promote the FOSSETCON one
<nhaines> mhall119: we have vague plans to install Summit on there and use landing pages for the various conferences.  :)
<nhaines> We can definitely use it to promote the FOSSETCON event.
<nhaines> (If you squint at the SCALE schedule URLs, you can see that I had an eye on supporting other events in the future.)
<nhaines> Richard Gaskin's probably the one to talk to about that.  I imagine you can probably just take over the front page for a bit.
<nhaines> The master plan is to get Django on there eventually.
<nhaines> Needs more boostrap.  :)
<pleia2> ubucon latin america was able to use summit.ubuntu.com for their schedule, I imagine working to get all ubucons using that if they want is easier than maintaining our own instances long term
<PabloRubianes> pleia2: we use it... but is not the most user friendly site
<PabloRubianes> I got some complains about it
<pleia2> PabloRubianes: indeed, I was just suggesting that if it is used, running your own probably isn't the best idea
<pleia2> it does need developers looking it it, there are a number of outstanding bugs :\
<PabloRubianes> much of the resources for the community need attention
<PabloRubianes> i'm trying for quite a few time to help on the loco portal, but life gets in the middle
 * pleia2 nods
<PabloRubianes> the community as a whole needs attention
<PabloRubianes> :(
<mhall119> pleia2: I think you underestimage the maintenance burden of summit :)
<mhall119> summit isn't really good for ubucons, which generally have one maybe two rooms
<mhall119> it's overkill
<pleia2> nhaines was the one suggesting using it x_x
<pleia2> I just said if we do, we don't want to run our own
<nhaines> The other alternative is that we reimplement it.
 * pleia2 redirects all comments to nhaines 
<pleia2> leave me alone /o\
<nhaines> lol
<pleia2> given the number of open source conferences popping up, surely someone has finally released some scheduling tool that's not horrible
<nhaines> "Django conference" was not helpful in this regard but I don't know what I expected.
<nhaines> Well, since Richard was okay with going with Django, maybe we'll just use Symposion.
<mhall119> yeah, I think there are some open source conference schedulers that might meet the needs of UbuCon better than summit, it's worth a look
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-20
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-21
<hcazas> s
<hcazas> join
<hcazas> Hola
<elacheche> hey hcazas 
<hcazas> alguien que pueda ayudarme 
<hcazas> donde puedo conseguir software para conectarme a equipos Huawei RTN 950
<elacheche> !es
<ubot5`> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<elacheche> hcazas: Do you speak english?.
 * genii reminds svij to add Yakkety Yak Release to the events list
<svij> genii: I didn't forget it, I just had three exams in the last three days
<genii> svij: Yes, I understand. Just keeping it alive
<ubala> hello
<ubala> anyone there?
<ubala> how to start open source projects
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-22
<superfly> superfly For those of you who know Kilos, he's in Australia visiting his ex-wife and his daughter. Unfortunately he suffered a heart attack while he was there, and now is faced with a hospital bill they can't afford. https://www.gofundme.com/ReunionRoadblock/     
<wxl> omg :(
<genii> superfly: I can't remember what country loco he is with... maybe good idea to email it's mailing-list though. 
<genii> I think Zaire but maybe just Africa in general
<wxl> that's truly an amazing story
<wxl> i've been in contact with him and didn't even know
<genii> superfly: Do they know in #ubuntu-africa ?
<wxl> yeah i'd definitely contact his mailing list
<wxl> as well as the loco-council
<wxl> and the ubuntu-community-team list
<wxl> we should get it on planet ubuntu
<wxl> i'm going to go bring it up in the community irc right now
<genii> pleia2: ^
<wxl> yeah this should be in the news for sure
<tsimonq2> +1
<tsimonq2> somebody write a blog post, that can go on Planet Ubuntu
 * genii slides Kilos a small cup of coffee
<Kilos> hi tsimonq2 genii 
<Kilos> ty for the coffee genii 
<tsimonq2> hello Kilos! how are you doing?
 * wxl hugs Kilos 
<Kilos> struggling a bit
<Kilos> ty wxl 
 * tsimonq2 hugs Kilos 
<Kilos> do you guys know any rich peeps
<wxl> hahahha
<wxl> i wish
<tsimonq2> Kilos: wxl and valorie have donated already :)
<Kilos> yes i saw and ty very much, this is rather embarassing, but we are eternally grateful for everything
<tsimonq2> going to go bargain with my mom to see, I don't have much money, but I'd at least like to give something
<Kilos> nono guys
<Kilos> please dont 
<Kilos> i feel guilty enough already
<wxl> do not feel guilty
<Kilos> we just need one millionaire that can write of donations to tax
<wxl> guilt has nothing to do with what happened
<Kilos> wxl did i miss a membership application yesterday?
<wxl> not that i'm aware of but work has been nuts, Kilos 
<Kilos> is belkinsa alright, i worry about her too
<tsimonq2> Kilos: relax, get better :)
<Kilos> so wonderful have such great friends :)
<tsimonq2> Kilos: and don't feel guilty. we would really like you to get better, and that's nothing to feel guilty about. :)
<tsimonq2> I shared on Facebook and my mom reshared that, you'll get a good amount of coverage just from that :)
<Kilos> ty so much
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-23
<ahoneybun> *hugs Kilos
<ahoneybun> holy crap someone donated 1000
<wxl> oh yeah that was me
<wxl> NOT
<wxl> i wish
<ahoneybun> wxl: are you going to SeaGL
<wxl> ahoneybun: hadn't thought about it, but are you going to be there???
<ahoneybun> I applied for the funds to go
<wxl> oooh
<ahoneybun> if I get it we should book a room
<wxl> totes
<wxl> i missed lfnw this year so that might be a good alternative
<ahoneybun> I've missed them all
<ahoneybun> timing wise
<ahoneybun> but SeaGL is perfect as I have that friday off
<ahoneybun> valorie and sgclark are going to be there
<wxl> oh well sgclark should be flying the ubuntu oregon banner
<wxl> she didn't even say anything
<wxl> of course i'm a no good team leader that's done almost nothing recently :(
<wxl> whoa not a lot of sponsors yet :(
<wxl> ahoneybun: so i usually research transporation and hotel costs before i make a request for a conference. do you plan on just covering the cost oflodging yourself?
<wxl> ahoneybun: also if you haven't been to lfnw, it's the freaking best.
<ahoneybun> I have not
<ahoneybun> it should cover lodging
<ahoneybun> just was wondering since we could share a room and limit more fund using
<Kilos> ty guys , 
<Kilos> the 1k is from one of us as well
 * ahoneybun posted on FB
<ahoneybun> which I very rarely do
<Kilos> i hate fb as well but with uncapped here ill open mine while im here
<tsimonq2> Kilos: thank my mom ;)
<Kilos> you give her a bit hug from me please tsimonq2 
<tsimonq2> Kilos: I will :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: for sure. let me see if i can get my ducks in a row about it, but i'm down.
<wxl> anywho headed home
<ahoneybun> alright super
<ahoneybun> let's hope it gets approved
<ahoneybun> mm that's scary czajkowski
<svij> Kilos: get well soon!
<svij> Kilos: I've also added a small amount, hope that helps :)
<superfly> Every little bit helps
<Kilos> ty svij and all the other wonderful ubuntu peeps
<svij> Kilos: :)
<Kilos> :D
<wxl> omg. i'm on the freaking loco council and i can't find the darn link to request a loco conference pack XD
<wxl> found it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-24
<umbo> salve a tutta la community
<umbo> AVREI BISOGNO DI AIUTO!
<umbo> CHI PER CORTESIA POTREBBE AIUTARMI??
<umbo> COME SI FA A SCARICARE DA TUTTI I  SITI WEB VIDEO??
<JanC> umbo: if you speak Italian, maybe ask in #ubuntu-it
<umbo> GRAZIE!!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-09-25
<Bill_> Help
<Bill_> Trying to update Ubuntu and its telling me your Ubuntu release is not supported anymore
<elacheche> Bill_: You're looking in the wrong channel.. Try to ask in #ubuntu here is the support of issues arround loco teams
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-09-23
<nezby> ahoj
<nezby> mám ubuntu chvíly a zatím velká spokojenost 
<nezby> :)
